# Wanted local rat breeders



## Kazzi (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi is there any rat breeders local to Cheltenham Gloucestershire?
I run a rat rescue and often take in rats from the local pet shops rescue scheme and from people locally looking to rehome their rats. I have attanded some rats shows and all the rats at the shows are so much bigger than any of the ones I have rescued so I am assumming mine are probably farm reared for the the petshop trade and not breeders trying to improve their stock. I would dearly like to have a cople of these larger rats. I especially love the dumbos and the colours I like are the husky, himalayan and I would love a blue dumbo so if there is anyone on this forum that breeds and is local to me could you please get in touch or if you could recomend a breeder that would be great Thanks!


----------



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

try National Fancy Rat Society - you can email for a breeders list


----------



## KristenBessant (Feb 26, 2008)

go to Welcome Page. breeders of dumbo rats here.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I know a breeder in Cheltenham who breeds Siamese, Himis, Blacks and Variegated ratties, sometimes in dumbo or rex. Here's her website:

Hakuna Matata Rattery


----------

